# Prozac vs Paxil



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

Does anyone know the difference of these 2 drugs?I was just wondering.














( I just love these Graemlins)


----------



## spider (Sep 26, 2001)

I don't know EXACTLY the difference, but I know they usually prescribe paxil for people with ANXIETY as well as Depression. Prozac is more just for depression.Paxil supposibly gives you more appetite (some say they gain weight)> I think prozac sometimes can suppress appetite.but they all work differently.





















this is my favorite icon


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Prozac is an older drug; it is less constipating than some.Paxil and Prozac both can inhibit sexual satisfaction, at least for the woman (I've asked my Dr. and was on Paxil myself)





























You two people use entirely too many graemlins


----------

